# Mirrolure: replace treble hooks with single?



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

I kind of hate fishing with treble hooks, seems harsh on the fish. I am fishing with a 3 inch suspend mirrolure. What is the thought on replacing the treble hooks with single hooks? Would I miss too many fish? Worth doing? If so, what size? What orientation (hooks circle facing frontwards or backwards)? 

Thanks,


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Quit fishing and join PETA!


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

speckhunter80 said:


> Quit fishing and join PETA!


My only concern is killing small fish so they can't grow into large fish I can eat.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

You can remove the front treble, or crimp down the barbs on both sets. 
You can also swap out the trebles for single Siwash hooks. 
I always went the route of crimping down the barbs. You won't lose fish if you can keep pressure on them, and they are way easier to deal with once in.
I have seen the dual Siwash hooks with the front hook point forward and the rear point up (back).
pods


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Changing hooks may change the balance of the Mirrolure. Replace the rear hook with a feathered hook...don't make it too large.

If you're that concerned, switch to a bucktail or jig.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Just don't do this, Owner 3X #4, Tuesday night back catching em Wednesday


----------



## challenger (Oct 24, 2012)

You lucky dog! That is way more than I've caught this week.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Ouch KB thats gotta hurt


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

KB Spot Chaser said:


> View attachment 10517
> Just don't do this, Owner 3X #4, Tuesday night back catching em Wednesday


I resemble that! Only one was in my thumb and the second one, on a king rig, was in a wild ass dolphin. 

Bill :fishing:


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Honestly don't remember the size. Been so long since I bought some, possibly a 4 or 5. If I get the chance I will try and compare what I have to a chart.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Looks good my man. Glad it missed the major stuff in there.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

speckhunter80 said:


> Honestly don't remember the size. Been so long since I bought some, possibly a 4 or 5. If I get the chance I will try and compare what I have to a chart.


Thanks let us know I have some lures I may try this on.


----------



## originalhooker (Nov 26, 2009)

each will work - singles use a siwash style like vmc 7151 (#2 -#2/0), might need to rubber band front/mid hook to body(keep extras handy to reset lure, also you can get creative with color choices on bands , take ya a pair of ***** & clip one hook of the treble if ya don't want to replace, pinch down 2 barbs leave one, replace with mustad/vmc double hook, hooks on 3 -4" lure r #4 - #1- lot of variances, use 3x or 4x hooks for replacement as larger fish can torque when shaking/jumping, if you fish structure a lot & want to pull em free use 1x-2x strength with 10-15lb line.


----------

